# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit Arenas - Get any "Proc" using Winter Festivals "Clockwork Rocket Bot"

## Ordes

*


Requirements = 2+ players with Clockwork Rocket Bot - Which you get from the "Christmas Tree" in major cities. Click the Presents under the tree. Click the Quest Icon in order to recieve it.


HowTo:
When you enter (even before) player 1 casts Rocket Bot.
At like 5-10 seconds before gate opens (This works while INSIDE the arenas too.) Player 2 casts RocketBot.

Player 2 gets near Player 1's Rocket Bot, and it Kills it. This can proc anything, like Victory Rush, or any Trinket that procs when a mob or player dies.

Method 2:
Both players, or if in 3s / 5s all players cast their rocketbot at the same time. If you are in 2v2, both rocket bots die at the same time thus giving each player a proc.


Shatari Skyguard - Exhalted Trinkets, for example, Casters can start an Arena (or even get the proc while inside..) have a 50% chance of gaining 80 Spellpower or Healing for 30 seconds.
This can work with many other things. Dont hesitate to post what you found!


Procs include Class Abilities, which require killing or damaging a mob (victory rush for example (Warrior).
Skyguard Silver Cross - Item - TBC Classic
Airman's Ribbon of Gallantry - Item - TBC Classic




Enjoy.*

----------

